# Help.. Spayed Chi Issue



## reggie076 (Feb 8, 2011)

Hello Everyone, I am new to the forum. I am at my wits end with vets that offer no help. I tried the internet and I couldn't come up with any info! Hopefully my fellow Chi owners can help.

My 3 year spayed Chi.. (Lily) has been licking herself and not drinking/eating. They tested negative on the UTI however and couldnt give me any other alternative. The only outward signs is that I have been noticing brown (and it almost looks like dried dark brownish blood) near her vulva which is very swollen. I've tried cleaning/gently rubbing and soaking to try and get it off but nothing is aiding. I do not think it is dirt because..Lily never gets close to the floor when she urinates. She actually pees with her vagina in the air. 

Does anyone know if this is common in Chi's to have brown surrounding the vulva? Is it blood?

So worried! Thanks for any thoughts.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I would bet it's staining from the licking. Does she lick her feet? Do they have the brown staining too? (Look between the toes). It actually sounds like it could be allergies. Especially if she's licking her feet as well. 

What are you feeding?


----------



## reggie076 (Feb 8, 2011)

hey brodysmom!

thanks for the reply and the concern, she doesn't lick her feet just licks her arms like a cat? haha, i would of never of thought that!

I was so stressed out last night because she seemed so depressed and in pain so I took her to the emergency vet and they did another urine test and they now they found crystals in her urine.

She was originally eating eukanuba but now they switched to hills prescription u/d for the urinary issues and to check back in a month.

this is all so bizarre!!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I am so glad they tested her again and have found what has been hurting her. Hopefully they will get her straightened out soon. Please keep us updated


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Poor baby, crystals in the urine are very painful, like shreads of glass. What are they doing for her? It usually takes quite a bit to get rid of them. I am surprised they are having you wait a month to return. I would return in 2 weeks if you don't see any improvement. Did they put her on an antibiotic or do blood work? I would want a blood panel done as sometimes crystals in the urine could be caused by other issues. I am not questioning your vet, just speaking from my own experiences.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

There are several things that can cause swollen Vulva in a spayed dog. We had this problem with our late female Little Lady. We never found the cause of her swollen Vulva however, I did learn alot about the issue. It is my understanding this is the most common reason. 

Here is some information that might interest you.


Estrus Symptoms after Spaying in Dogs 
Ovarian Remnant Syndrome in Dogs


Surgical removal of the uterus and ovaries in a female dog is called an ovariohysterectomy. This type of surgery results in the cessation of subsequent estrus (heat) symptoms in the female. However, sometimes after an ovariohysterectomy, some female dogs continue to exhibit the behavioral and/or physical signs pertaining to estrus. This is typically found to be the result of ovary tissue being left behind. If such tissue remains functional and continues to secrete hormones, behavioral and/or physical signs of estrus in the female dog are seen. Such symptoms are usually seen within a few days after surgery and are not uncommon after an ovariohysterectomy.



Symptoms and Types


Swelling of the vulva 
Vaginal discharge 
Attraction of male dogs 
Passive interaction with male dogs 
May allow sexual intercourse to take place 


Causes


Failure to remove both ovaries completely during surgery 
Presence of abnormal ovarian tissue 
Supernumerary ovary (excessive number of ovaries - rare) 


Diagnosis


You will need to give a thorough medical history of your dog's health, onset of symptoms, and when your dog had the ovariohysterectomy. The history will usually include behavioral changes and signs of estrus that have occurred even after a successful surgical removal of the ovaries and uterus had been done. After taking a complete history, your veterinarian will conduct a complete physical examination. Standard laboratory tests will include a complete blood count (CBC), biochemistry profile, and urinalysis. It is not unusual for the results of these tests to return within normal ranges.



More specific tests for measuring your dog's hormones may show estrogen and progesterone levels that are higher than should be expected in a post-surgery dog. A cytological examination of samples taken from the vagina will also help in determining the status of estrus in your dog. In addition, ultrasound can be used to determine whether any ovarian tissue residues are present. However, in some cases abdominal surgery may be required to confirm the presence of ovarian tissue. If this is found to be the case, removal of these residual tissues can take place at that time.




Estrus Symptoms after Spaying in Dogs 


Treatment


After reaching a confirmatory diagnosis, your veterinarian will consult with you about a second round of surgery to remove any left-over functioning ovarian tissue.



Living and Management


Prognosis is very good after the removal of ovarian tissue residues has been performed. All abnormal symptoms should resolve soon after surgery.



Patients undergoing an ovariohysterectomy or follow-up surgery to remove remaining tissue will need painkillers for a few days after surgery. Preventive antibiotics are also used for some patients to prevent infection. Give medications as prescribed and follow the guidelines for proper nutrition and medication. Do not give any additional medications or supplements to your dog without first consulting your veterinarian.


----------

